# Problem Sinamics G120 an Profibus



## mertens2 (4 April 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit einem Sinamics Umrichter an Profibus.
Habe Telegrammtyp 354 ausgewählt, Die Kommunikation selber scheint OK zu sein. Umrichter zeigt keinen Profibusfehler an und auch in der Online-Ansicht bekomme ich keinen Fehler. Ich kann sogar einen Umrichterfehler zurücksetzen über den Bus oder einen Sollwert vorgeben.

Nun zum Problem:
Das Signal Einschaltsperre (Bit 6 im Zustandswort 1) bleibt dauerhaft auf 1, ich bekomme den Umrichter nicht ans laufen. 
Bei allen Umrichter schreibe ich in diesem Zustand alle Bits im Steuerwort 1 auf low (ausser Bit 10=Bussteuerung aktivieren). Bei anderen Herstellern geht das Einschaltsperre-Bit dann weg, nur hier nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Oder schonmal ein Kommunikation geschrieben, die funktioniert und wo ich nachgucken kann?

Dank im vorraus

CM


----------



## LoKo (10 April 2008)

Ich habe jede Menge G120 Umrichter in meinem Projekt, die sind aber über Profinet angebunden.

Das Problem liegt aber, denke ich, nicht am Feldbus - der scheint ja zu funktionieren, sondern an den Telegramm-Bits.

Die Telegrammart sollte egal sein, Du nutzt eigentlich immer das Steuerwort 1:

Antrieb Ein/Aus mit Aus1
VKE1 auf Aus2, Aus3, Impulsfreigabe, Hochlaufgeberfreigabe, Start Hochlaufgeber, Sollwertfreigabe, Steuerung über SPS

die restlichen Bits auf VKE0, Drehrichtung je nach Wunsch.

Damit sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

Bedenke jedoch das Vertauschen des H/L-Bytes.


Im Drive ES bzw. im Scout kannst Du dir die Zustände und was noch fehlt unter:

Diagnose -> Steuer-/Zustandsworte -> Antriebsfreigaben

ansehen.

Hmmm ... ich hoffe ich habe damit auf Deine Frage geantwortet.

Gruss, Lothar.


----------



## volker (10 April 2008)

sende mal einen 'reset' und danach den 'vor' befehl an den umrichter.
zum testen am besten ohne schnickschnack direkt in das steuer paw


```
// Steuerbefehle:
//                                       Bit  15   11    7       0
//                                             |    |    |       |
// vor:                   47F hex = 1151 dez = 0000 0100 0111 1111 bin
// zurück:                C7F hex = 3199 dez = 0000 1100 0111 1111 bin
// Stop Rampe:            47E hex = 1150 dez = 0000 0100 0111 1110 bin
// Stop Austrudeln:       47C hex = 1148 dez = 0000 0100 0111 1100 bin
// Stop Schnellbremsung:  47A hex = 1146 dez = 0000 0100 0111 1010 bin 

// Reset                  4FE hex = 1278 dez = 0000 0100 1111 1110 bin
```
schau dir auch mal das projekt mm4stds von meiner hp an.


----------

